# Army Painting Challenge - June 2014.



## Tawa

Sorry for the delay in posting.
Here's the first months thread.
Good luck all!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Well I'm in, but in a pretty relaxed manner this year. My writing has to come first right now. With that said I'm not sure what to work on this month.


----------



## scscofield

Going to work on my Menoth army while doing this. Just gotta decide which model/unit to paint this month.


----------



## Tawa

So, for my entry it shall be the following: 1x _Kaiju-class Heavy Battleship_.

(Pic to follow)

EDIT:


----------



## humakt

Not sure what I am going to enter yet. Probably a squad of 10 plague bearers. Pic to follow once they have completed the journey through conversion land.


----------



## SwedeMarine

And I now have a reason to work my ass off on that contemptor. .


----------



## Howzaa

Well I'll be attempting this guy as I'm going on holiday this month start easy


----------



## Mossy Toes

Hmm. With the 7e giving Relentless back to chariots, I think I'll be reassembling and painting this guy (since disassembled):


----------



## Zion

I'm building these guys tonight but here's my entry for the month: a tactical squad.


----------



## Relise

Here's my entry. Relics Orcnar unit who have met their match against my cat Biscuit 😸










I'll start a Plog on this new army in the next few days which will introduce the system and some of the units I plan to paint over the coming months 😄


----------



## Nordicus

Having just rebooted my Daemonettes _(The previous painting method was double the work, for the same result)_, I will submit 10 of these little ladies to this month.


----------



## Logaan

This month I shall be completing a Grenadierkompanie HQ and 1 Grenadier platoon.


----------



## Nordicus

Well... That went faster and better than expected. The new method of painting these gave a result that took half the time and (in my opinion) a better hue on the models skin and overall tone.

So here's my completed June entry


----------



## Tawa

Nordicus said:


> Well... That went faster and better than expected. The new method of painting these gave a result that took half the time and (in my opinion) a better hue on the models skin and overall tone.
> 
> So here's my completed June entry


Bloody hell that was quick......


----------



## SwedeMarine

Tawa said:


> Bloody hell that was quick......


I said he had alot of freetime 

Heres my entry. the Unprimed glory of it. 



Really excited to get this one started. paintwise that is. (took me forever to get it built.)


----------



## Nordicus

SwedeMarine said:


> Heres my entry. the Unprimed glory of it.


Man, I can't wait to see that painted. Such an awesome model!


----------



## Tawa

Almost done on the main bulk of this battleship :good:





SwedeMarine said:


> Heres my entry. the Unprimed glory of it.


There are so many dirty jokes I could make use of right there..... :laugh:


----------



## SwedeMarine

Nordicus said:


> Man, I can't wait to see that painted. Such an awesome model!


It really is a gorgeous model. I just hope i can do it a fair bit of justice. He will definitely be a centerpiece for the army. To be honest im nervous as hell about working on him for just that reason. Hes also the first model i have managed to magnetize to where i am happy with the result. Theres alot riding on this guy. (here another one for you @Tawa)



Tawa said:


> There are so many dirty jokes I could make use of right there..... :laugh:


Were all adults here... I think.


----------



## Tawa

SwedeMarine said:


> Were all adults here... I think.


Whoever told you that is a liar :wink:


----------



## Iraqiel

Nordicus said:


> Well... That went faster and better than expected. The new method of painting these gave a result that took half the time and (in my opinion) a better hue on the models skin and overall tone.


Still got that 'Nordicus pop' to them mate, so all's well!

I'll be home in a few weeks, lets see if I can rush in an entry...


----------



## Howzaa

Question for whoever wants to give an answer, here's the WIP but I've got to do a cloak for him but can't figure out what colour I reckon would work. Any suggestions would be great.

I blame all the murky green nurgle minis recently.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Howzaa said:


> Question for whoever wants to give an answer, here's the WIP but I've got to do a cloak for him but can't figure out what colour I reckon would work. Any suggestions would be great.
> 
> I blame all the murky green nurgle minis recently.


Honestly mate Id try for a flesh colored one. pieces of skin stitched together. And fresh. So the outside would be skin colored and the inside could be a little more rough. with details such as bits of flesh and blood.


----------



## Howzaa

I like the idea but the FW one it comes with is a bit more free flowing and not sure how easy it'll be to give that effect tho


----------



## SwedeMarine

Howzaa said:


> I like the idea but the FW one it comes with is a bit more free flowing and not sure how easy it'll be to give that effect tho


guess that depends on how good you are at using GS? Id go with 60 40 blue green mix so that its stiffer. Maybe even mix it with milliput. once you have the basic shape that you want you let that cure fully then you add the detail a piece at a time.


----------



## Nordicus

Hmm I would go with a very dark turquoise and do lighter highlights myself. You need a little more contrast in that model, and a very dark turquoise might just do the job without taking too much focus.

Something like a dark reaper undercoat, shaded in nuln oil and highlighted with thunderhawk blue or the like.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

After checking with Humakt and Tawa as to whether it would be allowed i've decided that instead of workign on an army i am limiting myself to only models from the origional Heroquest box for my AP Challenge. That means that i'll only be using the origional models, plus those found in the expansions.

First up are the skeletons, the origional box comes with 6 but as i have the "Return of the witch king" expansion which includes more undead, i've done all 12 of them. 
Before










After


----------



## humakt

OK here is my entry for the challenge. Just finished a load of sculpting on some Dark Nurgledar in the early stages of Nurgles rot.




Nice work there @GrimzagGorwazza


----------



## Tawa

Nice work so far guys


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> First up are the skeletons, the origional box comes with 6 but as i have the "Return of the witch king" expansion which includes more undead, i've done all 12 of them.


I have quite a few of these figures myself. Nice to see them all painted up.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

@GrimzagGorwazza, damn those skellies bring me back. Well done. HQ was the first GW game I played. I think it may still be some in the attic of my mother's house.

It's taken longer to get around to this than I thought, but hoping to have it cranked out in the next few days. An M5 Stuart for my Bolt Action US marines.


----------



## Logaan

Good to see another Flames of War project in the army challenge.

My first Flames army was a US Mechanised company supported by lots of M5's, loved painting them.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Logaan said:


> Good to see another Flames of War project in the army challenge.


I tried a FoW entry last year, then fell out of love with the game. This is actually a 28mm Stuart for Bolt Action.


----------



## humakt

A very poorly lit pic of my first figure.



Need to tone down the teeth which look far to white. But the overall green tinge to everything really pulls the figure together.


----------



## Logaan

Khorne's Fist said:


> I tried a FoW entry last year, then fell out of love with the game. This is actually a 28mm Stuart for Bolt Action.


My bad.

What are the BA tanks like? I am looking at picking up some Cromwells for my late war British.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Logaan said:


> What are the BA tanks like? I am looking at picking up some Cromwells for my late war British.


The bigger tanks are actually pretty crap in BA. You can put a quarter of your points into one, and lose it on turn 1. The smaller tanks, like the stuart, that have light anti tank guns to pin other tanks, and a couple of MMGs that can fire at different targets. Upgrade it to have a pintle mounted HMG and and you are throwing out pins all over the place. If you're going to take tanks, take the medium howitzer ones, like the centaur and Cromwell or Sherman CS. That howitzer minces up infantry units.

Hard as it is to believe, but two of the best tanks in the game are an Italian one and a Japanese one, if you consider the pins per points they can put out.


----------



## Logaan

Khorne's Fist said:


> The bigger tanks are actually pretty crap in BA. You can put a quarter of your points into one, and lose it on turn 1. The smaller tanks, like the stuart, that have light anti tank guns to pin other tanks, and a couple of MMGs that can fire at different targets. Upgrade it to have a pintle mounted HMG and and you are throwing out pins all over the place. If you're going to take tanks, take the medium howitzer ones, like the centaur and Cromwell or Sherman CS. That howitzer minces up infantry units.
> 
> Hard as it is to believe, but two of the best tanks in the game are an Italian one and a Japanese one, if you consider the pins per points they can put out.


Sweet, thanks for the info. I have always liked the look of the Cromwell and the force I am putting together is a post D-Day/Normandy project so Cromwell's will fit in really well.

That's interesting about the Japanese tank. Tawa is looking at putting a Japanese force together so he'll enjoy that.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Logaan said:


> the force I am putting together is a post D-Day/Normandy project so Cromwell's will fit in really well.


If you're really lucky you might find a prepainted Corgi 1/50 diecast one on evilbay. I got my Centaur, which is basically a Cromwell CS with a snorkel exhaust for beach landings, for £32 on there. A tenner dearer than the Warlord one, but if you value your painting time at a tenner an hour, I actually saved myself about £20. And they are beautiful models.


----------



## Tawa

khorne's fist said:


> hard as it is to believe, but two of the best tanks in the game are an italian one and a japanese one, if you consider the pins per points they can put out.





logaan said:


> that's interesting about the japanese tank. Tawa is looking at putting a japanese force together so he'll enjoy that.


Banzai!!!!


----------



## Iraqiel

Awesome stuff here, @humakt, really cool idea for the chaos corrupted DE, I like it!

I've just come home and found a half finished GK strike squad, let's see if I can wrap it up in time to start some IG/AM stuff for this competition.


----------



## humakt

Cheers @Iraqiel

I have 9 more to paint and only a week to go so its going to be tight getting these done.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/member.php?u=5661


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

humakt said:


> Nice work there GrimzagGorwazza





iamtheeviltwin said:


> I have quite a few of these figures myself. Nice to see them all painted up.





Khorne's Fist said:


> GrimzagGorwazza, damn those skellies bring me back. Well done. HQ was the first GW game I played. I think it may still be some in the attic of my mother's house.


Cheers for the props guys, i really enjoyed working on them, i think it'l be the mummies next month and then the Gargoyle the month after. It's actually given me a good idea for a new project after i've finished this one. 

@humakt those DE look revolting....it's ...are those maggots on her boob?...uke:


----------



## Mossy Toes

My Burning Chariot (kitbashed) is all reassembled and painted up, with a base covered in burning Pink Fire of Tzeentch to boot!


----------



## Zion

Unfortunately for this month I didn't make it that far in my painting and it doesn't look like it'll get better soon so I must bow out of this year's event. Maybe next year will work better for me.


----------



## humakt

So I only painted a single model so far this month. I think I will have to have a by month and finish the squad of in July. I should have sufficient backlog of converted models to keep ahead of the game by then.


----------



## Iraqiel

Drat, I can't find the before photo - and he isn't from the army I wanted to try and do this year. Nonetheless, I present to you my entry for the month:


I'll see if I can dig up that photo, I was only up to converting the blighter before I left all the way back in May.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Khorne's Fist said:


> @GrimzagGorwazza, damn those skellies bring me back. Well done. HQ was the first GW game I played. I think it may still be some in the attic of my mother's house.
> 
> It's taken longer to get around to this than I thought, but hoping to have it cranked out in the next few days. An M5 Stuart for my Bolt Action US marines.



Managed to get my Stuart done in a couple of hours, so I'm feeling like I'm cheating this month, somewhat.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Khorne's Fist said:


> Managed to get my Stuart done in a couple of hours, so I'm feeling like I'm cheating this month, somewhat. Pics to follow.


Cheating? Bah! Efficiently managing your commitments, that's all. I don't blame you if you picked a unit that isn't too hard to paint...


*sharpens knives, cruel gleam in eye*


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Mossy Toes said:


> Cheating? Bah! Efficiently managing your commitments, that's all.


Maybe so, but there's a lot of units in BA that only consist of 2 or 3 minis, even if they are full entries in the army lists. I may have to discuss this with @Tawa.


----------



## humakt

Khorne's Fist said:


> Maybe so, but there's a lot of units in BA that only consist of 2 or 3 minis, even if they are full entries in the army lists. I may have to discuss this with @Tawa.


As the grand overseer of this challenge I can assure you we will be watching entries (actually Tawa my minion will be doing the watching while I relax). As in previous years taking the piss will not be allowed. If you constantly enter HQ single miniatures for month on end we will notice and words will be had. Nice words, but words none the less. However feel free to contact @Tawa if this doesn't satisfy your concerns.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

humakt said:


> As the grand overseer of this challenge I can assure you we will be watching entries (actually Tawa my minion will be doing the watching while I relax). As in previous years taking the piss will not be allowed. If you constantly enter HQ single miniatures for month on end we will notice and words will be had. Nice words, but words none the less. However feel free to contact @Tawa if this doesn't satisfy your concerns.


That's fine, I thought Tawa had taken over the reins. I wasn't planning on taking the piss, quite the opposite. I was going to suggest doing a couple of the small teams at a time as sort of like a 40k command squad entry. 

The thing about BA is that you might only have 3 or 4 big squads of infantry and a couple of vehicles, with the rest being two or three man teams, like medics, officers, snipers and support weapons. I'm sure we'll figure something out.


----------



## Tawa

Personally I haven't an issue with the smaller "complete" units for BA as it is still within the letter of the law regarding the Army Challenge that you end up with a completed army at the end of it.
However, feel free to enter several of these a month if you wish 

For example next month: Officer plus two guys, Medic plus two guys, Artillery observer plus two guys.


It's still only nine figures, but it's three "units". I'd still only count that as a single entry for the Challenge, but it would benefit your painted collection no end which is of course the purpose of the Challenge in the first place


----------



## Tawa

Tawa said:


> So, for my entry it shall be the following: 1x _Kaiju-class Heavy Battleship_.
> 
> (Pic to follow)
> 
> EDIT:


And here she is!

INBS _Kotetsu_.





















As stated, I'll ask another member of staff to decide if my entries are completed 



EDIT: I'll be closing this thread on Thursday 3rd July.
The new thread for month two will be opened up on Tuesday 1st July for those that are already finished up this month.


----------



## Relise

I had a long session at my Orcnar today and they are just about done. I've put some grass tufts on the bases which I might need to hide the bottom of and I just need to varnish them. But here they are my first ever Relics Orcnar unit :biggrin:










Full details of this is in a Plog at http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=156890

Update 01/07/14:

I added some technical earth and gave them a coat of dullcote so here's the 100% completed unit (with less harsh lighting as well!):


----------



## scscofield

So here is my Repenter for my Menoth army. Going with a non traditional color scheme, basing will happen soon as I figure out what I want armywide.


----------



## Old Man78

@Tawa that ship is great, what color is the hull mate, is it straight black or a very dark grey, remember I'm old,


----------



## SwedeMarine

Got the contemptor done. Will post a pic when i get home.


----------



## Logaan

Will have to play a pass card on this month. 

Been distracted by other projects and am back at work too.


----------



## Howzaa

Well here's the finished version of my entry with some attempted free hand doesn't look as close to khorne symbol as I'd hoped buy oh well.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Managed to finish today so here is my terror lords helldrake from start to finish.













Primed Base coated













Finished









The wings are magnetised and helldrake suck to paint though I am happy.


----------



## Tawa

scscofield said:


> So here is my Repenter for my Menoth army. Going with a non traditional color scheme, basing will happen soon as I figure out what I want armywide.


Looking good!



Oldman78 said:


> @Tawa that ship is great, what color is the hull mate, is it straight black or a very dark grey, remember I'm old,


Cheers! :good:
It's actually Caliban Green, but it does look black on the picture now you mention it..... :laugh:



SwedeMarine said:


> Got the contemptor done. Will post a pic when i get home.


Looking forward to seeing it 



Logaan said:


> Will have to play a pass card on this month.
> 
> Been distracted by other projects and am back at work too.


Boo! Hiss!



Howzaa said:


> Well here's the finished version of my entry


Great work mate 



DaisyDuke said:


> Managed to finish today so here is my terror lords helldrake from start to finish.


Nice work. I love HelDrakes I do :good:


----------



## SwedeMarine

As Promised earlier here he is. Im only showing him with two of the three weapon options he has available to him. the one not pictures is a chain fist. 

































Enjoy


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

I managed to slip the first unit in before the deadline.

Well here is the start of the Dark Elves that will be my army for this year:









Here is the first unit (cropped from that picture above excuse the image quality):









and here is the finished Bolt Thrower and crew (not entirely happy about the basing, but it will do for now...it needs something more):


----------



## humakt

Nice looking model @SwedeMarine


----------



## Tawa

Keep it coming guys, you've got until roughly this time tomorrow night for your June entries


----------



## SwedeMarine

humakt said:


> Nice looking model @SwedeMarine


Thanks . I've been taking some suggestions and tidying up the legs a bit so they fit better with the terrain. I'll be done tomorrow and then I'll post it up in my plog.


----------



## Drohar

Tawa said:


> Keep it coming guys, you've got until roughly this time tomorrow night for your June entries


Hi, am I still allowed to start my model finish it, today to be counted for the June thread?
(I consider it to be cheating/grey area, but if the official line is different, I'll try to do it in the 10hours I've got left)


----------



## Relise

Drohar said:


> Hi, am I still allowed to start my model finish it, today to be counted for the June thread?
> (I consider it to be cheating/grey area, but if the official line is different, I'll try to do it in the 10hours I've got left)


Go for it! So long as the completed picture is up before the thread is closed your OK I believe :grin:


----------



## SwedeMarine

Drohar said:


> Hi, am I still allowed to start my model finish it, today to be counted for the June thread?
> (I consider it to be cheating/grey area, but if the official line is different, I'll try to do it in the 10hours I've got left)


If you pull it off in the time youve got left then i definetly think you should be allowed it.


----------



## Tawa

One hour to go until I lock off this thread guys 



EDIT: Locked. One month down, eleven to go!


----------

